# lets see everyone's other half?



## lilbigtonka

heres mine lil tipsy in this pic


----------



## Metal Man

My wife of 14 years on our old AC







http://img512.imageshack.us/img512/3194/dirtwheels22du9.jpg


----------



## phreebsd

she looks uncannily like Tina Fey in that picture.
Let me dig up one of mine that she wont kill me over.


----------



## phreebsd

here's my wonderful wife and my baby girl Emily


----------



## Polaris425

phreebsd said:


> here's my wonderful wife


mmmm sexy, hot momma! :rockn:


----------



## Tater

LOL!!!! Thanks, BFF


----------



## Yesterday

children ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :scared:


----------



## Debo Brute

Me and my wife of 14 years. Halloween 08.


----------



## 650Brute

Here is mine, up a deer camp this year with her first of the year!!!












Another, a Wheelin' pic!!


----------



## jackman

me and my fiance at the beach this summer


----------



## cigaro

Here's my lovely wife and my boy logan....:rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

jackman said:


> me and my fiance at the beach this summer


reattach this picture man, ive done everything possible to fix this.


----------



## Polaris425

Wes. Thats an OLD picture!!! You dont even got any snorkels!!!!!!!


----------



## Yesterday

you didnt say anything about your daughter..are you ashamed of er or is that not yours?


----------



## phreebsd

xbigp said:


> you didnt say anything about your daughter..are you ashamed of er or is that not yours?


You tawkin ta me?
If so look again!


----------



## Polaris425

Thats Omlet!!!!! :rockn: She talks to me online some nights... haha!


----------



## Yesterday

na.. stogi. top pic


----------



## phreebsd

oooh. i didnt even see that little kid back there!


----------



## cigaro

Yep... that's my baby girl (11 now) Brittney... my bad. It is a old pic . It's the only one I have of her on my bike that's a closeup so ya'll can take in her beauty .......hahaha


----------



## cigaro

Here's a couple of more recent I found:



















 
http://i325.photobucket.com/albums/k373/sstogi/Mel.jpg


----------



## FABMAN

The only one I can find she always hides wen I get the cam.


----------



## phreebsd

We have that same ATV in blue. It's been running thru all kinda stuff and it keeps on going!


----------



## FABMAN

Yep they are good ones. Hard believe its $600 new and runs good. However I did do a mod to the motor mounts I got tired titting the chain. No more tin ta ting ting clank clank ting tin.


----------



## Jcarp4483

All my women even the new addition as of Feb. 4th


----------



## phreebsd

Congrats 
Kids change your life that's for sure. I have two myself!
Looks like big sister is going to love being a big sister! Cute!

On a side note, I dont know if anyone here remembers the K-Mart Blue Light Special?
That blue like you have is shaped just like the top of it!

I miss those days. It was easier times in the world when the blue light was flashing in some small town in the panty hose section cause there was a sale on them.


----------



## Lulu500

Here's mine, when I can get him off his Brute.


----------



## sandman7655

*heres the family*

here we are


----------



## Polaris425

dude ur old................. 

haha I'm j/k... What part of SC are you from?


----------



## sandman7655

rock hill


----------



## Polaris425

oh. not familure with it. I had a friend in charleston (summerville), she came to visit me last weekend, but now she doesnt want to talk to me anymore.............  women are mean. which is why I cant post in this thread now...


----------



## sandman7655

what did you do or who?


i am up next to charlotte nc.but i have family down in charleston area.


----------



## Polaris425

I didnt do nothing. Man... I cleaned my apt. freaking **** & span dude I even dusted everything and cleaned the bathrooms w/ chlorox clean up (they were already clean though) I mean I went ALL OUT cleaning, I even turned all my bikini girl ATV posters around in the garage to just the ATV side. I dunno.... guess she just wasnt feeling a connection anymore. sucks...


----------



## phreebsd

wasnt meant to be bro. Just like the house. You'll get new stuff and think boy I'm glad I didnt get that one!


----------



## sandman7655

it will get better,there is plenty more out.there


----------



## FABMAN

Jcarp4483 said:


> All my women even the new addition as of Feb. 4th


Congrats that's a good b-day. I know it mine too


----------



## IBBruin

Me and the new Mrs. Married Dec 20th.
BTW, I'm not bald, I'm aerodynamically efficient!


----------



## Yesterday

lol, you have that "natural shine" goin on!


----------



## phreebsd

Nice. I'll have to tell some of the folks around here feeling bad about going bald. 
I'll tell them you arent balding you are EVOLVING and IMPROVING to be more aerodynamically efficient!


----------



## IBBruin

Those folks that feel bad about going bald have a problem with low self esteem. It doesn't bother me in the least. I'm not trying to impress anyone. I yam what I yam.


----------



## phreebsd

I eats me spinach!
Olive!

Haha yeah i know what you mean with the low self esteem. We had one guy here that you KNEW he was wearing a toupee.. I mean come on! It's looked obvious yet he still wore it!


----------



## Jcarp4483

FABMAN said:


> Congrats that's a good b-day. I know it mine too


 yeah we all winter babies. My birthday is Dec 31, my wife is Jan 31, my step daughters is Feb. 3rd, and my daughter was born on Feb. 4th. We will have a busy year from christmas to Feb


----------



## Yesterday

a lil wd-40 and a paper towel on it =:bling:


----------



## Mud Narc

My family and I.


----------



## phreebsd

Cute kids!

here's my children


----------



## Polaris425

Aw Omelet!!!!!!!!  I actually like this photo of her better though steve:











I've titled this photo: "No! Santa!"


----------



## phreebsd

hahaha i forgot i had that one!


----------



## IBBruin

My "kids" Bryan and Erin


----------



## Yesterday

let go of my leg you fat ****!


----------



## Polaris425

ibbruin said:


> *and erin*



:bigok:


----------



## Yesterday

:werd:


----------



## IBBruin

LOL, I know what you two are saying but trust me, she can go to 110% biotch with the flip of a switch.


----------



## Yesterday

typical woman


----------



## Yesterday

she looks like my 11th grade ap english teacher by the way =/


----------



## TorkMonster

Here is mine....

























Oh, wait, your wanting signifcant other!! LOL Here she is...



Old pic here, but goody.. We were where we wat to be.. IN the CREEK!!! That is a cabin behind us out in the middleof nowhere really, in the woods, over looking the creek....


----------



## Polaris425

:haha: good one Tork!!




IBBruin said:


> LOL, I know what you two are saying but trust me, she can go to 110% biotch with the flip of a switch.



That just means she's normal...


----------



## phreebsd

Here's one of my wife from the other day.










here's my daughter










my son










Lisa and Omelet


----------



## lilbigtonka

well since everyone showing there sons and daughters, here is my son


----------



## phreebsd

It's Weiner Boy!


----------



## lilbigtonka

hahaha and i have a new addition too its a weiner girl just gotta get a pic


----------



## lilbigtonka

here is the family and yes i know im wearing the same shirt i never wear that shirt but it just so happens these few pics on here i am its kinda weird lol o well gotta represent


----------



## Polaris425

um....... lilbig.... I can see ur weiner... 

HA! sorry.. had to..


----------



## lilbigtonka

hahaha you think im ashamed ha i love showing it off


----------



## phreebsd

you know you could call her Vienna.
as is Vienna Sausage


----------



## jaxamillion04

Here mine


----------



## jaxamillion04

Startin my boy off right


----------



## Polaris425

jaxamillion04 said:


> Startin my boy off right


:rockn: and its even team green!!


----------



## usmctadpole

This is my GF Brittany, We have been dating for allmost a year. She is a Hooter's Girl, Hotter's Calender Girl, and a MMA Ring Girl. I met her after I won my first fight and its been magic ever since...I am getting ready to get her a Quad so she can join me...








http://s732.photobucket.com/albums/ww328/usmctadpole/IMG_7675-Edit.jpg








http://s732.photobucket.com/albums/ww328/usmctadpole/IMG_2291.jpg


----------



## Yesterday

she needs a 2010 brute!


----------



## phreebsd

You lucky dog you


----------



## Polaris425

:bigeyes: :eek2:


----------



## usmctadpole

I think she may need an 06 Brute and I need a 2010 haha


----------



## Polaris425

When we get ready to do our MIMB calender, we will call you....  lol


----------



## bruterider1080

on her kfx700










and this is about the only Good pic i can find at present....and i hate that **** cat


----------



## IBBruin

usmctadpole said:


> This is my GF Brittany, We have been dating for allmost a year. She is a Hooter's Girl, Hotter's Calender Girl, and a MMA Ring Girl. I met her after I won my first fight and its been magic ever since...I am getting ready to get her a Quad so she can join me...


You need to give that woman a wedding ring.


----------



## phreebsd

yeah like in a hurry!


----------



## usmctadpole

That my plan whenI get out of bootcamp. And know crap I was just thinking yall need to make a MIMB calender. With the girls on the quads and pointing out a "How To" yall got on your site


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR

The wife.


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR

usmctadpole said:


> This is my GF Brittany, We have been dating for allmost a year. She is a Hooter's Girl, Hotter's Calender Girl, and a MMA Ring Girl. I met her after I won my first fight and its been magic ever since...I am getting ready to get her a Quad so she can join me...


:rockn:


----------



## AUbruterider

my wife is the one in the pink and black stripped shirt - third from the left - second from the right


----------



## cigaro

For some reason your pics don't show up.


----------



## Polaris425

yeah all you need to do is past the img url inside [ img ] [ / img ] tags... and it will show... dont try to copying precoded stuff from the picture hosting sites.


----------



## AUbruterider

lets try this again

my wife is the one in the pink and black stripped shirt - 3rd from left - 2nd from right


----------



## AUbruterider

us at a local bar


----------



## Polaris425

better! lol


----------



## Kurly




----------



## phreebsd

haha Nice face


----------



## Brock42

Us at a wedding


----------



## cigaro

You out did yourself there brock. :bigok:


----------



## Brock42

Haha yeah i didnt do to shabby


----------



## Polaris425

him & his brother both........... I'm hoping they have some freinds for ole Jon.......


----------



## cigaro

Well you know the 1 fat ugly freind rule girls have. It's a 2 -1 ratio. hahahaha


----------



## Brock42

hahaha that was funny but it is true


----------



## cigaro

Well.... my daddy always had a saying (as dads always do) *" Purdy covers allot of ugly and ugly covers allot of purdy"*


----------



## AUbruterider

one more of mine - shes on the left - the girl on the right is the one thats riddin on my radio box in the random ridin pics post


----------



## coot23

The other one is my other half!


----------



## Polaris425

coot23 said:


> The other one is my other half!


Well that answers what would have been MY next question...... haha


----------



## coot23

good thing he posted that pic because i need some "schooling" on this whole picture deal!!! haha


----------



## coot23

She's learning!


----------



## AUbruterider

HA!! if thats a pic of Chelise - theres a problem! haha

this is what we see -


----------



## coot23

i know that. give me a minute. i suck at this picture thing


----------



## coot23




----------



## coot23

should've made it bigger but she's learning


----------



## phreebsd

haha. I'll break out the microscope!


----------



## coot23

is there a way to make it bigger?


----------



## AUbruterider

photobucket should allow u to make it bigger if you have the original. But what happened was you probably didnt open the pic fully in photobucket before you right click copied it. Try that - open the pic to full size first then right click copy.


----------



## cigaro

It came off his facebook profile. That's why it'sd so small.


----------



## HeadC1

Here's one of my wife with my stepdaughter on the old foreman. As soon as I finish building her Brute and she's ready to rde again I'll get an updated pic. Also a pic of my son Rece. He's a week old today. She keeps telling me I cant take him riding yet.


----------



## coot23

congrats on your new son!!! he'll be able to go soon enough


----------



## TX4PLAY

Congatulations! It won't be long and you will not be able to fire that brute up with out him!


----------



## Kurly

Congrats, he will be there before you know it!!!


----------



## AUbruterider

congrats on the new lil one!!


----------



## phreebsd

HeadC1 said:


> She keeps telling me I cant take him riding yet.


You dont know how many times i've heard this! my daughter is 18 months and STILL hasnt rode except in the yard and she loves it!


----------



## hondarecoveryman

My son will be 7 in june and he has been on the quad with me since he was old enough to chase me out the door (about 1 year) My wife didn't really like it but she got over it :haha: He rides my 650 Prairie now !. Supervised of course . think i will buy him somethin for his 8th B-day Maybe like a 360 4X4. He wants to put 31'' outlaws and snorkels on his moms car!!! He really was born with mud in his blood !!!


----------



## HeadC1

Thanks everyone!

Yea my daughter turns 8 in 2 weeks. I bought her a honda 300 for christmas and I'm going to snorkle it for her for her birthday. I can't hardly keep her off of it. She just rides in the yard right now but we're going to take her on some rides this summer, she took her old 110 with us a couple of times.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

*kids*

Atv's are going to be a part of our kids lives they may as well know how to ride early in life ! I mean think about it would you rather have a kid on a machine capable of hurting them bad or a educated ,experinced kid on a machine ? I fell better about knowing my son is riding my quad than i do someone who is my age and has never really riden a quad much


----------



## AUbruterider

yea i agree with everyone - thats why i started my son out early as well. he's been riding his kfx 50 since before he turned 3. Now he just turned 4 and rides it like a champ - of course I have it governed way down and when we ride I teach him the fundamentals even if we covered it the day before. I too started riding at an early age - i was 4 and started on a 125 three wheeler - and been on something ever since - we live on a farm and I grew up on this same farm so I know every bump/hill/rock (haha) and I teach him why we cant go certain ways. But of course If I'm not riding on mine he doesnt go in the woods just around my shop and field thats behind it.


----------



## HeadC1

Definitely. I've seen alot of guys hurt themselves on 4wheelers. There's usually some adult beverages behind it but its also usually guys that dont have experience on them and they don't have any respect for the fact that these machines can seriously hurt you. And I'm not knocking drinking because I drink everytime I ride but I try to stay responsible. Nobody has a good time when somebody gets hurt. Sorry got off topic but we had to take someone to the emergency room a couple weeks ago because he was acting an idiot. Luckily no serious injuries.


----------



## KMKjr

My son's almost 3 and I got him a cheap Giovanni a year ago to start him out. Not strong enough to really drive it yet, but I'm hoping this summer he'll be gtg!!

And yes, he has no helmet on, but I was cleaning the garage and he just jumped on it making rmmm rmmmm noises.......it was not running and no key in it


----------



## mrkd1

Bought my grandkids a little 110 last year and they have a ball on it..So far no problems other then arlarm system stopped working after it got dunked at the trailer..


----------



## mrkd1

Here's a little tv commercial used to promote safety up here.
http://www.dontblametommy.ca/Eng/video.htm


----------



## Kurly

SHe was only about 2 months in the above pic.....Small cause it was on a phone








Christmas this year, she was 9 months.....she is getting the jest of it, add power later. She loves riding around the yard with us now,, i think she is hooked!!!!


----------



## Yesterday

here's what you need, Steve. Maybe she'll let 'r go then.


----------



## phreebsd

hah a gay looking smile and pink shirt isnt going to get her to let me take her!


----------



## Kurly

HooHaw, no doubt. Kinda like one of those......"Watch this" deals!


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Thats about as bad as those leash things HA HA that has to hurt your dignity as well as your childs


----------



## lilbigtonka

ok now that smile is a lil gayish but i will def rep a pink shirt no doubt, i aint skeered i know im straight as a arrow so it is :bigok:


----------



## AUbruterider

but if ur sportin a pink shirt like that with a gayish smile then one of them child back packs then itd be :greddy2: haha! a fanny pack would really set it off! LOL!


----------



## phreebsd

AUbruterider said:


> sportin a pink shirt like that with a gayish smile then one of them child back packs then itd be :greddy2: haha! a fanny pack would really set it off! LOL!



This whole ensemble is BigP's daily attire!


----------



## Yesterday

:greddy2: HAY BOYEE


----------



## Kurly

phreebsd said:


> This whole ensemble is BigP's daily attire!


Dang it boy........LOL


----------



## BF650SRA

She is INSANE on the trails...Her Brute is identical to mine.


----------



## Polaris425

I wish I could post a pic :disappointed: :kabong:


----------



## KMKjr

Go to the local nudie bar and have for a wife for the evening.


----------



## Polaris425

there aint one within an hour of here, and the one that is, sucks, from what i hear. We do have a







here though, I could go there. opcorn:


----------



## KMKjr

Most of us would travel over an hour to get away from ours!!


----------



## FABMAN

KMKjr said:


> Most of us would travel over an hour to get away from ours!!


 yep hear too. lol however iv had one track me down 4hr away before!!


----------



## FABMAN

BF650SRA said:


> She is INSANE on the trails...Her Brute is identical to mine.


looks like she needs air in that left rear!! she hit it hard. keep that up you'll be buying rims.lol


----------



## KMKjr

FABMAN said:


> yep hear too. lol however iv had one track me down 4hr away before!!


We call those stalkers.


----------



## FABMAN

yep she was nuts and fun


----------



## BF650SRA

*Good Eye LOL*



FABMAN said:


> looks like she needs air in that left rear!! she hit it hard. keep that up you'll be buying rims.lol


Yeah those are the Dunflops. We put her a new set of 27" MSTs on to go on that ride but they were so "out of round" I had to send them back. She rode it like she stole it all weekend and somehow didn't mess up a rim.


----------



## cookiexd40

far left









hahaha










im on the far right....these are my brothas from other mothas...lol


----------



## phreebsd

Nice to put some faces with the forum nicknames


----------



## IBBruin

sookiesmacker said:


> OK. Enough of this.
> 
> It's eight pages long already. Let's say we change it around a bit??
> 
> 
> It's NOW called:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see your other half "NAKED" thread!!!!!!!!!!!!! (HOT guys only!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hititjackblackanim:
> 
> 
> :haha::haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Just sayin'


You first


----------



## lilbigtonka

is she camera shy or just to big to fit on the computer screen


----------



## FABMAN

hahahahahahahahah burn!!!!


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

This is mine


----------



## lilbigtonka

i was just kiddin sookie lol


----------



## BF650SRA




----------



## Yesterday

look like she's got a nice beard


----------



## lilbigtonka

heres mine with her hollister camo, the turkey never seen it comming lol


----------



## kacey1

lol ya im single for now


----------



## lilbigtonka

hahahahaha palms never let ya down thats for sure


----------



## kacey1

lol to funny


----------



## lilbigtonka

your thumb is funny looking lol or maybe mine is one or the other lol


----------



## kacey1

just googled hand thats wat i found lol


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

Looks like I see some calases on that hand......lol


----------



## suzette70

OMG! ya'll are too funny!!!!!!

Donna


----------



## FABMAN

Here she is doing a *BJ*!


----------



## kacey1

funny bj not what i was thinking lol


----------



## phreebsd

FABMAN said:


> Here she is doing a *BJ*!


You are a lucky man!


----------



## IBBruin

I could use a good BJ











on the front of my wheeler


----------



## Yesterday

haha she's nowhere near dirty enough to be messin with brakes. "hey let me sit there and hold that so u can take a pic and make it look like im doin my own brakes!"


----------



## Polaris425

Im single too. :bigok:


----------



## lilbigtonka

man fabman mine does a way better bj then that. must suck for you


----------



## FABMAN

She service's fluids too









is that dirty enough for ya BIG-P?


----------



## bump530

heres my gf on the brute at Mud Nats.


----------



## Yesterday

FABMAN said:


> She service's fluids too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that dirty enough for ya BIG-P?


heck yeah, i like seein a woman do their own stuff!


----------



## suzette70

Heck yel'! I've changed a tire on a Z71, put in a new head light. Changed out the tires on the 4wheeler and help Brandon work on the 4wheelers (help keep him calm, lol). There's nothing wrong with being independant. We can do (almost) anything ya'll can do, except pee standing up. And I hear some can do that.:yup: You go girl!

Donna


----------



## phreebsd

FABMAN said:


> She service's fluids too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that dirty enough for ya BIG-P?


lucky, lucky man.


----------



## FABMAN

yep. but wish shed service's my fluids more often!


----------



## Jcarp4483

bump530 said:


> heres my gf on the brute at Mud Nats.


 HA HA you must have drugged some poor girl. Feel sorry for her


----------



## meangreen360

*mine*

My beautiful brute! I mean wife.lol


----------



## phreebsd

Nice brute!


----------



## lilbigtonka

you would say that steve btw nice backrest hahaha jk


----------



## meangreen360

lilbigtonka said:


> you would say that steve btw nice backrest hahaha jk


 Thanks. Its a moose.lol


----------



## Debo Brute

Seems like I have rode with you guys before. Nice to see you on here.


----------



## meangreen360

Yeah,your brute looks mighty familiar


----------



## suzette70

Polaris425 said:


> Im single too. :bigok:


Jon, I hate to break it to you man, but your girlfriend's been steppin' out on you! The picture's not to clear, but you can tell it's her!!!!


----------



## Polaris425

HA!!!! :bigok:


----------



## bump530

Jcarp4483 said:


> HA HA you must have drugged some poor girl. Feel sorry for her


 
just saw the post......yeah but dont tell anybody...dont need everyone knowin my secrets lol


----------



## phreebsd

bump for the new members..


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

I think I've seen your girl around too there Polaris425! LMAO


----------



## phreebsd

haha. you probably did... when you looked at a mayonaisse jar, water bottle, pool float, etc...
hahah


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

LMAO!! Oh snap!! LOL


----------



## phreebsd

bwahahahhahahah!!

Buuurrrnnn!!!


----------



## RDWD

Oh P425 didn't tell you guys, he has a stalker on his hands. Haha she was staking out his favorite restaurant Sunday. Sorry in advance P425.


----------



## RDWD

Here is mine doing a diet coke ad.


----------



## Polaris425

RDWD said:


> Oh P425 didn't tell you guys, he has a stalker on his hands. Haha she was staking out his favorite restaurant Sunday. Sorry in advance P425.


HA! She wasnt stalking me! She is still hung up on ur buddy "jjs..."


----------



## RDWD

Once she gets over him its gonna be all you. Haha, on a different note I think ole girl should be back in town in a couple weeks.


----------



## Polaris425

awsome. she better hurry. I just added another interest to the list....


----------



## drtyTshrt

This is Shannon my wife of 12 years. She is my babies mudder.


----------



## drtyTshrt

I meant to put two pics in one post but FAILED.


----------



## busarider89

Heres a few pics of my girlfriend


----------



## gpinjason

Here's my wife.. She likes to get dirty and even helped me change the gears in my Jeep... LOL... Here she was helping me get the pinion nut tight... I eventually had to take over cuz she's not strong enough to get the 100 or so ft/lbs that we needed to get...


----------



## Polaris425

wow...... some of ya'll are doin pretty good. I'm still on the hunt.. aint found the right one yet.


----------



## Big D

Hey P
Let's make a pact. If we're both single when you hit 40, we'll get together. Keep in mind I'll be in my 60's but.... :haha:


----------



## RDWD

D does that mean you'll move south?


----------



## Big D

Why not? The weather is great. Love the accent. Quadding weather all year round. I'd have to sell the ski-doo though.


----------



## wood butcher

Big D said:


> Why not? The weather is great. Love the accent. Quadding weather all year round. I'd have to sell the ski-doo though.


sell the ski-doo heck they ride them things across the water down here


----------



## Polaris425

Haha!!!! Well I've already made 2 pacts like that, you rekon you can fight off 2 other women?


----------



## wood butcher

why fight , the more the merrier i say


----------



## Big D

wood butcher said:


> sell the ski-doo heck they ride them things across the water down here


ummm that's a sea-do0....but close


----------



## Big D

Dang. I just can't figure out how to do multiple quotes so....

P - I dunno. I've recently started lifting weights again so maybe I could fight them off 
WoodButcher - Nope...I'm greedy and not into sharing.


----------



## Big D

Crap forgot to put smiley faces above. I must be losing it.


----------



## phreebsd

Big D said:


> ummm that's a sea-do0....but close


----------



## wood butcher

Big D said:


> ummm that's a sea-do0....but close


 no i meant snowski across a pond


----------



## Big D

:eek2:


----------



## DTX

It is quite a sight. I have only seen it on video but it is awesome to watch. Gotta go WFO. :rockn:


----------



## DTX

:1zhelp: just trying to help our resident mud chick out


----------



## Big D

Could be just me, but I can't get the video to appear


----------



## FABMAN

Depending on the sled (the track mostly) you can hydroplane at about 30-40 mph. them 2-cyl's are hard to kill when you sink them like that in clean water.


----------



## DTX

www.video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2161606986860827983

OK, clicky


----------



## monsterbrute750

WTF!!!This thread has been hijacked.......:thinking:


----------



## Polaris425

yeah... back on topic!!!


----------



## monsterbrute750

My wife of 16 years....


----------



## DTX

I dont have many pics but here is one I have from our wedding. What you can't see is that the gentlmen standing behind us is my grandfather who married us.


----------



## seth5208

that's my girlfriend and i on her graduation night


----------



## IBBruin

D, yawl have the accent, not us.


----------



## Metal Man

IBBruin said:


> D, yawl have the accent, not us.


 
I noticed that too. Dem folks talk funny away up younder:bigok:



To stay on topics I'll post up a pic of the old lady(<-we been maried 15 years..i can say that ...lol ) . I'm sure i have one on here all ready but heres another. Thats my youngest son on the back with her.


----------



## ThaMule

My fiance about to be wife and the other woman is her mom. She is single for you guys in that age range!


----------



## walker

where yea at woodbutcher


----------



## wood butcher

what ya tryin to say Brad? i lookin for a lil younger


----------



## DaveMK1

*My wife being dirty*

Just a few older pics from red creek.


----------



## Guest

This is my fiance', after a day of ridin the back 40. We get hitched Sept. 11, 2010. We've been datin for 9 yrs. What?. . . 9 yrs isn't so long. . . You never want to just jump into marriage. . .I was just making sure she was the one. Lol!! So maybe 9 yrs is a little long to date, but to be honest with ya. . . It doesn't even feel like its been 2 yrs. . .:crowdapplause:


----------



## C_Holland

Let us know how the next 9 years feel


----------



## gpinjason

My wife and I "dated" for 6 years... we lived together for 5 1/2 of those years... been married for 2 1/2 so far, so I know what I'm in for...


----------



## aandryiii

I got the best one you can get...
















all the way right


----------



## Polaris425

Are any of the ones to the left single???  haha! :bigok:


----------



## aandryiii

yea! all of them!


----------



## Polaris425

nice. bring them all to the labor day ride! :rockn: haha


----------



## codyh

We try too, the one 3rd from the left, and the two on the right are the only ones that will ride....they stay far away from me though.


----------



## Polaris425

works for me. the blonde (3rd from left) is pretty hot. She can ride on the scrammy w/ me.  Or the 2nd from the right, either one. I'm not picky.


----------



## codyh

Yea thats a buddy in our groups girl haha "Knightryder" on here, he don't get on much. She was the one in our 2nd video at MIMB labor day bash on the renegade getting drenched...


----------



## badazzbrute

Here is a pic of my wife. Puerto Rican hot mama. LOL....


----------



## southgasoldier

not sure if its gonna load or not, Im suckin at this picture thing....but this is a potential better quarter...she aint tall enough to be the better half...lol,


----------



## Polaris425

^ HA!


----------



## Swampy2dope

Hey Jason, wheres the other 6??? lmao


----------



## southgasoldier

Ha ha, Im trying to narrow them down....its hard though.


----------



## Big D

southgasoldier said:


> not sure if its gonna load or not, Im suckin at this picture thing....but this is a potential better quarter...she aint tall enough to be the better half...lol,


Ya, but at 6'-3" anyone would be short.


----------



## DaveMK1

Heres one with the Fam. My wife allison and my 7 month old, Zachary.


----------



## stockshdime

well here are my 2 girls


----------



## Polaris425

nice!!


----------



## southgasoldier

ill trade you mine for the dog...lol


----------



## chubbs34

heres a couple pics of the family














this is my wife Emily, my son Brayden and daughter Olivia


----------



## Jcarp4483

She probably wasnt happy to be there


----------



## stockshdime

southgasoldier said:


> ill trade you mine for the dog...lol


your crazier than hell.... now girl for girl:thinking:


----------



## walker

stockshdime said:


> your crazier than hell.... now girl for girl:thinking:


bwhahahaha ... stockish you sale all your puppies????


----------



## southgasoldier

stockshdime said:


> your crazier than hell.... now girl for girl:thinking:


 
haha, you better hope she dont read this forum...lol, Ive been thru hattiesburg...got broken down there for 2 days trying to fly a black hawk helicopter cross country last may.....we did the right thing and went out, couldnt keep my jaw off the floor at the sidestreet bar...yall got some hotties down your way.


----------



## aandryiii

Jcarp4483 said:


> She probably wasnt happy to be there


you got any other pics/videos of this place?? Holy ****, I want to ride out there!


----------



## stockshdime

walker said:


> bwhahahaha ... stockish you sale all your puppies????



all but one (Geno) my girl "HAD TO KEEP HIM"... bwaaaa
he's a good dog though


----------



## stockshdime

southgasoldier said:


> haha, you better hope she dont read this forum...lol, Ive been thru hattiesburg...got broken down there for 2 days trying to fly a black hawk helicopter cross country last may.....we did the right thing and went out, couldnt keep my jaw off the floor at the sidestreet bar..._*yall got some hotties down your way .*_


:bigok:


----------



## walker

hattisburg gotta go to ropers..lol


----------



## Polaris425

All those southers miss sub-debs.... :rockn:


----------



## BleednGreen68

my girl Kristan and I in colorado ridin.








Her ridin the muddin machine.


----------



## brutemike

*wife*

my wife and litle girl. sorry dont know how to flip the pic


----------



## southgasoldier

well...mine didnt make the cut....lol.


----------



## gpinjason

bump


----------



## rowdy-outty

My wife of 8 years


----------



## Polaris425

Red heads are the best


----------



## Big D

bad60gmc said:


> My wife of 8 years


8 years? What did you marry her when she was 12?


----------



## coaldigger

Better half on her 05 deluxe.....


----------



## Trackcutter

Here is mine lol


----------



## rowdy-outty

Big D said:


> 8 years? What did you marry her when she was 12?


LOL, she would be happy you said that. She is 29 yrs old and that pic was taken last month.


----------



## filthyredneck

Heres my brat on her brute...


----------



## Big D

Oh she's going to be a heartbreaker. Not only is she cute, but she's Kawi girl too


----------



## filthyredneck

Yeah shes turning 3 in a few weeks and loves everything to do with being outside...Especially if it has to do with daddys fourwheeler! I cant hardly keep the batteries charged in that lil thing shes riding lol. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## GODSMACK

Here's the family!!


----------



## Big D

Very cool!


----------



## Polaris425

This is the only female resident @ my house... haha..


----------



## BleednGreen68

Love seein lil kids ridin atvs. Better than sittin at home and playin video games all the time! haha.


----------



## Big D

Polaris425 said:


> This is the only female resident @ my house... haha..


I'm babysitting someone who could be her twin. We're debating whether to give Lizzy back this weekend. She's so much fun to have around. She's been my shadow the whole week.

Look at it this way, I'm sure she doesn't complain when you spend money on your quad.


----------



## walker

Polaris425 said:


> This is the only female resident @ my house... haha..


 smart man jon


----------



## CoWillie

Here's a picture of my Sweetheart when we were on vacation in the Smokeys


----------



## Polaris425

Nice Wing!


----------



## phreebsd

here's my other half













Polaris425 said:


> Nice Wing!


 thanks


----------



## blue beast

Polaris425 said:


> This is the only female resident @ my house... haha..


 the only female that can be tought to OBEY... ha ha ha


----------



## Big D

Ah, you don't want a girl who will follow you blindly. How many times would you have gotten into big trouble if it wasn't for her saying "no".

There are times, however, that we let you THINK you're right, just to stroke your ego ...... Am I right Possum??


----------



## BrutemanAl

Not my other half ,but I used to work with her,and kind of figured some may like this picture of her , she was a fun girl to have around :bigeyes:


----------



## trailman412

Here' my daughter on her mini-Brute when i was snorkelling mine a couple of years ago she wanted them to I put One and she wanted three just like mine but she settled for two.


----------



## rowdy-outty

trailman412 said:


> Here' my daughter on her mini-Brute when i was snorkelling mine a couple of years ago she wanted them to I put One and she wanted three just like mine but she settled for two.


thats pretty cool man! :rockn:


----------



## Big D

I know this probably isn't the right place for this, but since some of you seem to have a opinion of a good match for you I thought I'd share this here.


----------



## eagleeye76

Now wait a minute Big D! What is that supposed to mean? HAHA Have to admit that is pretty funny.:haha:


----------



## kawa650

Haha..Yeah big d that is pretty funny!!!


----------



## Big D

Before you get the wrong idea, I wasn't saying we women should change you guys...we all know that's not possible 

I just like the part that says you guys need to work harder to get a good women.


----------



## Polaris425

Working hard to get one isnt the problem... it's finding them. There arnt very many left............................................

And... Back to the pictures :rockn:


----------



## KMKjr

brutemike said:


> my wife and litle girl. sorry dont know how to flip the pic


Now I have a crick in my neck!


----------



## 03maxpower

so thats why my wife treats me the way she does big D shes trying to make wine


----------



## monsterbrute750

:worthless:


----------



## brute21

this is an old picture but they look better when there ready to ride if you know what I mean...


----------



## monsterbrute750

Can't see it.


----------



## bshattuck87

Chelsea and I.



















Brenton


----------



## jctgumby

brute21 said:


> this is an old picture but they look better when there ready to ride if you know what I mean...


 
Can't see anything but a little red X


----------



## lilbigtonka

94 black that must be your favorite shirt lol she is wearing different clothes and you are in same lol


----------



## bshattuck87

That's pretty funny. They were taken like 2 months apart, but I hardly get out of my Toyota uniform, so I don't have the biggest wardrobe. Lol

Brenton


----------



## lilbigtonka

lol it is all good get ya some mimb swag and you will be swagurific


----------



## brute21

here is a bigger pic. I got the hang of it now...


----------



## phreebsd

bigger? haha


----------



## Polaris425

phreebsd said:


> bigger? haha


well it's weird. When I look at it here on my dell desktop, using firefox, it shows up small. View it on my HP Tablet running Win 7 and IE8, it shows up large......................... WEIRD.


----------



## brute21

yea I am still trying to get the hang of uploading these pictures. That was in la at a place called Roosters. I think that was the best riding around too bad the owner screwed everything up for it.


----------



## bigblackbrute

brute21 said:


> yea I am still trying to get the hang of uploading these pictures. That was in la at a place called Roosters. I think that was the best riding around too bad the owner screwed everything up for it.


man u must have only been on the good event rides if u think it was good riding at roosters. i live bout 30 mintues frim ther and if it hadnt raind about 2in ther riding sucked bad and gt even worse when they dug the ponds so deep u had to have a boat to cross them.


----------



## brute21

about 2 years ago mabe even three we had a hurricane come and flooded that place it was crazy mud but the other time I went it was nothing but dust. The best thing about the time we had dust was the concert.


----------



## phreebsd

hurricanes sometimes make for some awsome riding terrain!


----------



## rapalapaul

heres my girlfriend She made me a calender for my b-day last year here one of the pics. She also goes hunting and fishing with me.


----------



## filthyredneck

^Congrats on that one bud... I envy you lol


----------



## Injected

Yeah, thats a nice catch...and i dont mean the fish either. Shes a keeper


----------



## Polaris425

Ok I think Rapala wins the award in this thread. And she wins the Trophy Wife award!


----------



## NMKawierider

Injected said:


> Yeah, thats a nice catch...and i dont mean the fish either. Shes a keeper


I'll second that. You are one lucky man.


----------



## phreebsd

if i was you i'd be:chewbacca:all the time


----------



## rapalapaul

Thanks guys I dont need a award I already got her  By next summer I hoping to find her her own quad.


----------



## IBBruin

Me and the wife.


----------



## Polaris425

Missed yall at the ride!!! ^^^


----------



## jctgumby

Yes we did...


----------



## IBBruin

As long as I don't have an employee quit and I have to do training, I'll be there. That's the only reason I didn't make it this year. I could have had my wheeler put back together but the training thing fell at the worst possible time.


----------



## jctgumby

You shoulda brought the trainee with you...lol


----------



## lilbigtonka

dammmmm darryl the wifey got a iphone and all you got is a beeper still hahahahaha jk


----------



## IBBruin

I beeper? I wish. I'm still communicating with friggen smoke signals. All my money goes to my ex, daughter, wife, step daughters, etc, etc, etc. They always get the best of everything and I'm stuck with a broken 04 Prairie.


----------



## lilbigtonka

it is ok man just keep playing those scratch offs i jsut won 50 on a 2 dollar one this morning lol


----------



## Big D

IBBruin said:


> I beeper? I wish. I'm still communicating with friggen smoke signals. All my money goes to my ex, daughter, wife, step daughters, etc, etc, etc. They always get the best of everything and I'm stuck with a broken 04 Prairie.


awwww muffin......and who's the one with the brand new "shed" in the back yard ????


----------



## Polaris425

ok ok ok... quit goobering up the thread again... :nutkick:


:bigok:


----------



## emailrick1

I dont have a single pic of my wife of almost 20 years on my Brute, I guess that is why we are not gonna make 20 years..... Now taking applications for a new wife in the east Dallas area... Just sayin...


----------



## blue beast

rapalapaul said:


> heres my girlfriend She made me a calender for my b-day last year here one of the pics. She also goes hunting and fishing with me.


show us the rest of this Calendar.....:saevilw:


----------



## 03maxpower

what he said ^^^^^


----------



## rapalapaul

ha ha I dont think I am allowed to :34:She tried to get a pick on my brute she even got a spare set of keys to the shop where the brute is but I was always there during hunting season. Maybe I can dig up a couple tastefull pics


----------



## Swamp Star

Here is one of my wife. Its not the best but it was at 3 or so in the AM, after a day of hangin out with out freinds. No the Bush is neither mine or hers, my neighbor drinks that nasty stuff.


----------



## Polaris425

bump.... bringing this one back up


----------



## Big D

Polaris425 said:


> bump.... bringing this one back up


so when are you posting? I remember a post a short time ago about you and your girl....


----------



## KMKjr

Big D said:


> so when are you posting? I remember a post a short time ago about you and your girl....


She deflated!


----------



## phreebsd

hahahaha! she's real now!


----------



## byrd

i would post some pics but id have to pick one of them and it might make the rest of my ladies jealous lol or i could feel up the thread with all of them! wait i hope they cant get to this post ohwell


----------



## Polaris425

Post them all up byrd!! Lol


----------



## byrd

lol well there is a few locals on here that might know them so i might get cut off, i tell u what ill post a few of some im dun with


----------



## byrd

heres a few


----------



## lg07brute

my fiance, on the right, and her younger sister








And one from her "girls night", they all got a little hammered lol, good thing we live a block from the bar.


----------



## Big D

Polaris425 said:


> Post them all up byrd!! Lol


You know I'm not going to give up right?


----------



## KidRock

I looked at all 17 pages and have two things to say;
*1)Y'all some lucky suckers!!*
*2) I hate you all!!!*
*Yes I am a *:hater:

*I want a gf. *


----------



## NMKawierider

Dang Byrd, you can toss your empties my way anytime...


----------



## gpinjason

KidRock said:


> I looked at all 17 pages and have two things to say;
> *1)Y'all some lucky suckers!!*
> *2) I hate you all!!!*
> *Yes I am a *:hater:
> 
> *I want a gf. *


Arent u only 17? U have plenty of time bro... Take ur time and find the right one!


----------



## KidRock

Yea I know. Still wish I had a gf


----------



## byrd

nmkawierider said:


> Dang Byrd, you can toss your empties my way anytime...


Lol ill keep that in mind


----------



## drtj

nmkawierider said:


> Dang Byrd, you can toss your empties my way anytime...


 
for real


----------



## Polaris425

KidRock said:


> Yea I know. Still wish I had a gf


Wait till after valentines day.. You'll save a lot of money.


----------



## drtj

here is mine!!!

_edit_

just kidding


----------



## hondarecoveryman

I bet her back hurts thats why she is leaning on the tree :bigeyes:


----------



## brute21

Here is a better picture of my other half on our wedding day. Oh and I just downloaded this Tapatalk app and its ten times easier to post a picture.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roboquad

Ok she may kill me.... but my wife is on the left and her friend Amy on the right.


----------



## Polaris425

Roboquad said:


> Ok she may kill me.... but my wife is on the left and her friend Amy on the right.


WOW :bigeyes:


----------



## byrd

Here is one of my ladies for u texas guys. She is over there till christmas then see coming back so get her while yall can boys lol 









Sent from my HERO200 using Tapatalk


----------



## monsterbrute750

My wife Anita and me. And of course you can see my other two women in the background..LOL !!


----------



## KMKjr

Those are some real hot women for some ugly azz dudes!


----------



## Roboquad

I didn't post my pic for a reason. I do have one of a 3 way kiss with both the girls and me What happens in Key West Stays in Key West..but that's not for this web sight...


----------



## IBBruin

Roboquad said:


> I didn't post my pic for a reason. I do have one of a 3 way kiss with both the girls and me What happens in Key West Stays in Key West..*but that's not for this web sight*...


We do have a subscribing members only section where the rules are more relaxed. :saevilw:


----------



## Polaris425

Roboquad said:


> I didn't post my pic for a reason. I do have one of a 3 way kiss with both the girls and me What happens in Key West Stays in Key West..but that's not for this web sight...


My email address is [email protected] 
Hahaha!! J/k :bigok:


----------



## byrd

Nice robo! I never been to key west but i can tell u i had my share of fun in miami the weekend of the superbowl with this beauty!



















Your not riding unless you break it!


----------



## phreebsd

im glad all you guys are making use of tapatalk. 
its the easiest way to post a pic right from your phone


----------



## Roboquad

LMAO.. Maby Byrd and I can put together a compilation for you guysopcorn:, but that's what made the internet popular to begin with . I need to keep these under cover. May run for president one day....


----------



## byrd

Yeah i love the tapatalk. If u make it to present how bout a tax cut on brute parts and maintainence lol

Your not riding unless you break it!


----------



## Roboquad

First order of business as President... New ORV State parks. Real trails( not roads) less rules. 5mph only oh and, idiot free. want to take my kids there...:hijacked: ok back to pics...


----------



## byrd

My latest


















Your not riding unless you break it!


----------



## bshattuck87

Brenton


----------



## Big D

Bump


....sigh...still no picture to post from me. Well at least I have you guys


----------



## NMKawierider

Big D said:


> Bump
> 
> 
> ....sigh...still no picture to post from me. Well at least I have you guys


 
Well....since you are..."our"..other half....how about a pic of you...


----------



## 650Brute

The Wife and I in the creek a few weeks ago.


----------



## gpinjason

Down South Offroad..










Sent from my iPhone 4 while I shoulda probably been working...


----------



## Big D

nmkawierider said:


> Well....sence you are..."our"..other half....how about a pic of you...



Sorry NMK, I can't compete with all the calendar girls :05:


----------



## NMKawierider

Big D said:


> Sorry NMK, I can't compete with all the calendar girls :05:


You already got them all beat D. ...Hay I read through that "Hitched" thread on ATVF...had me confised for a bit too...pretty funny...lol


----------



## greenkitty7

my fiance and I at a local bar








and us at the Atlanta motor Speedway last year


----------



## yeknom

me+wife


----------



## muddaholic 09

My wife and daughter...


----------



## bruteforcebill

heres me and the wife at yellowstone on our honey moon this june


----------



## contractor09

My future wife.... me and her on my chopper in Panama city for the bike rally, and then up at her lake house in Ohio, not only is she hot as hell... but she is in nuclear medical... makes more $$$$ than i do


----------



## greenkitty7

nice!


----------



## Polaris425

maybe I should go into nuclear medicine, make me some $$$$$


----------



## contractor09

Polaris425 said:


> maybe I should go into nuclear medicine, make me some $$$$$


200k a year.......


----------



## Injected

what exactly is nuclear medicine?:33:


----------



## wood butcher

Injected said:


> what exactly is nuclear medicine?:33:


 who gives a shot if she looks that good


----------



## Polaris425

wood butcher said:


> who gives a shot if she looks that good


For $200k a year she could be dog ugly. Haha so it works both ways! He's got both though, Shes hawt and bringing home serious bacon!


----------



## contractor09

Polaris425 said:


> For $200k a year she could be dog ugly. Haha so it works both ways! He's got both though, Shes hawt and bringing home serious bacon!


Heck im not even sure what it is, she also has a degree in diallis, and working on her surgical lic....

I dont know what she saw in me but im not letting go, bought a 1.5 ct engagement ring.. and she said Yes..


----------



## brutemike

So thats how u got that bike lol.


----------



## contractor09

brutemike said:


> So thats how u got that bike lol.


No I can say this...i bought the bike myself....lol after I got out of the army I went back over seas as a contractor.... I have 2 bikes and bought my dad a bike. Before I met her I was making 150k a year as a helicopter mech in afghanistan


----------



## palumbo

My wife and my kids


----------



## ThaMule

a Few pics from my wifes pin-up photo shoot


----------



## skid

Those cup cakes look good...lol


----------



## NMKawierider

You are one lucky man ThaMule...


----------



## phreebsd

agreed. agreed.


----------



## brute574

Here is my Loving Wife


----------



## phreebsd

be glad yer wife likes to ride. mine dont


----------



## NMKawierider

phreebsd said:


> be glad yer wife likes to ride. mine dont


Boy that the truth. Mine thinks I'm cheating on her when I take the Brute out. calls it "the other woman" She will never go anywhere where there is another ATV. Oh-well...more for me....lol


----------



## ThaMule

Thanks guys! I agree, I am pretty lucky! She will go ride with me a few times a year and doesnt really fuss if I go without her.


----------



## brutemike

nmkawierider said:


> Boy that the truth. Mine thinks I'm cheating on her when I take the Brute out. calls it "the other woman" She will never go anywhere where there is another ATV. Oh-well...more for me....lol


 x2 on that


----------



## muddaholic 09

this is when my front diff was messing up so i was trying not to get stuck... cause all the trees i could have winched too would have broke trying to get me out...


----------



## dookie

Here's some pics of my other half. One is from us ice fishing new years last year and the other is us bird hunting


----------



## chevzr2

my other half when we were in vegas/mandalay bay.


----------



## BrutemanAl

:bigeyes: nice


----------



## KMKjr

phreebsd said:


> be glad yer wife likes to ride. mine dont


Mine doesn't like to ride me or the Brute....lol


----------



## CumminsPower24

^ thats funny right there.


----------



## NMKawierider

^ Yep, I agree..that is funny...or is it..:33:


----------



## Big D

Not when it's you


----------



## NMKawierider

Big D said:


> Not when it's you


 
So true..


----------



## Roboquad

KMKjr said:


> Mine doesn't like to ride me or the Brute....lol


but the Bruit don't complain when you throw a leg over.......LOL
if their weren't so many good girls on here, that might be a funny thread..why a bruit is better than a wife...


----------



## Big D

Oh don't let that stop you. Seriously, how many of us are active on here? Beside, you know I'm always good for a rebuttal.


----------



## tmfisher57

Let's see if this works. Pics are of me and my wife, the coolest chic I know..


----------



## tmfisher57

Sweet! Figured it out!!!! Here's one more. As you can see, I married WAY over my head.....


----------



## phreebsd

i can tell you..
for a bunch of homely guys with muddy wheelers...
y'all sure get a lot of hot women


----------



## tmfisher57

Yeah, I can't complain. As stated above, she's the best one I know. She'll camp and ride with the best of em', drink a cold beer or sip a nice glass of wine. (Now, if I could just get her to hunt.....)


----------



## 03maxpower

Beautiful girl fisher


----------



## NMKawierider

03maxpower said:


> Beautiful girl fisher


Yep..you are a lucky man too fisher..


----------



## phreebsd

i'm double stressin' you all are lucky you have a woman that like to ride with ya !


----------



## Big D

I've said it before...let her take control of that throttle...just once...and she'll be hooked.


----------



## brutemike

phreebsd said:


> i'm double stressin' you all are lucky you have a woman that like to ride with ya !


 and i will say this again X2^ on that


----------



## tmfisher57

Thanks guys. She's more of a rider than driver. (Oh dear) But she will cruise around a bit here and there, she likes to look around too much, (Gemini thing) makes me nervous to sit on back!!!!


----------



## jctgumby

Here is one of mine.








And she likes to ride too.


----------



## BrutemanAl

I love this thread


----------



## 03maxpower

Me too alot of beautiful women


----------



## skid

One of the wife, and one of both of us 2 years ago at our wedding in mexico.


----------



## skid

And one more of the wedding and one of her riding.


----------



## 03maxpower

Nice she kinda looks like charlize theron


----------



## KMKjr

Roboquad said:


> but the Bruit don't complain when you throw a leg over.......LOL
> if their weren't so many good girls on here, that might be a funny thread..why a bruit is better than a wife...


How much time you got to read?


----------



## skid

03maxpower said:


> Nice she kinda looks like charlize theron


 ya a few people have told her that.


----------



## yama450yfz

Here is mine. 








[ame=http://s146.photobucket.com/albums/r263/sexpanther79/Four%20Wheelers/?action=view&current=001-2-1.mp4]







[/ame]








And one of the love of my life...


----------



## Bruiser

Pic of wifey and daughter


----------



## chops2885

me and my wife 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425

^ nothin better than a Bama girl!


----------



## chops2885

Thats right RTR

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brute69

Finally got my wife to go hunting with me i put her in my stant were i have seen this buck twice running does and he just comes out and poses for her at 60yrd this was her first hunt ever


----------



## chops2885

Nice

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SRRBrute

I can get her in the mud every now and then!


















Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## brute69

Thanks she's hooked now


----------



## Shrek

This is the only Special Lady in my life right now... And she'll ALWAYS be número UNO


----------



## Big D

^^^awwww she's a sweetie


----------



## Shrek

Big D said:


> ^^^awwww she's a sweetie


Thanks D


----------



## JLOWERY

Nothing better than a ride with the kids. Worth all the money in the world I dread my boys gettin older and not being that small.


----------



## Shrek

JLOWERY said:


> Nothing better than a ride with the kids. Worth all the money in the world I dread my boys gettin older and not being that small.


Yes sir but I'm dreading her getting older and your boys hitting on her lol but she's my little ******* princess


----------



## mossyoak54

Here's me and my other half. Three years so far


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## mossyoak54

Here's another. She'd kill me if she knew it was on here lol


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Mr.Scruffy

She ought to.


----------



## 03maxpower

She looks like christina agularia mossy


----------



## lilbigtonka

the wetter the better


----------



## mossyoak54

03maxpower said:


> She looks like christina agularia mossy


Thanks bud. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## filthyredneck

Tonka I now see what you meant in some of our previous txt conversations....nice!

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## jctgumby

Here is one of my wife a little bit muddy and one of all my girls.


----------



## wmredneck

Great pic Jtc. I can tell they're your world bro. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## abrady

here is one of the wife and my kids.


----------



## jctgumby

wmredneck said:


> Great pic Jtc. I can tell they're your world bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


Thanks, and yes they are. Gotta love those little girls


----------



## smartdave1

Here's mine on her Grizzly 450


----------



## mossyoak54

smartdave1 said:


> Here's mine on her Grizzly 450


Nice. I love seeing women riding. Now if only I could get mine too lol. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## smartdave1

Yeah she likes riding. That pic was taken on the hatfield McCoy trails


----------



## walker

mine and filthy's wife


----------



## speedman

Couple months back 


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## chops2885

here's my wife acting all innocent 


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris

Me and my girlfriend after a trip through the mud.


----------



## jctgumby

^^^ Nice. We like "dirty" pics


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah they are Definitely dirty!


----------



## skid

Bump


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

this was last year at a families wedding









and this is more recent from Bellingrath Gardens in Alabama last month 









*She goes muddin, fishes, and pretty much whatever i like to do !! def. a keeper, i even gave her a promise ring  this month will be a year and 2 months we been together!


----------



## joshwyle

heres mine of 5 yrs and yep shes taller lol everyone is lol but she is wearing heels.


----------



## RYAN.

My wife daughter and son









Bellingrath so cold


















Daddy's helper











2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit


----------



## Ole Nasty

Been married 8 years.
At a wedding.









and out riding.


----------



## Polaris425

Bump for new people.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Well i didnt realize ive already posted here lol but a few things have changed since then ....we are now engaged as of yesterday! I fell in love with her the day i met her and decided it was time! We've been together 2 years now and a couple months and plan to have the wedding next year ..

Heres what i got her 
View attachment 15197


And heres some recent pics of us
View attachment 15198

View attachment 15199

View attachment 15200


----------



## lilbigtonka




----------



## Cal3bCart3r

I do like tht last pic tonka!! I shall meet u one day also!! Man i wish i could make all the rides yall do so i can meet everyone ha!


----------



## Polaris425

Tonka you put a ring on it yet? You better tighten up son! Make it official & join the club.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Haha yea tonka! Join the club


----------



## talleyman01

few of da boss. best thing ever in my life an has brought me 3 great boys!!


----------



## talleyman01

and a few right after she said yes!!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Awesome pics man ....


----------



## Polaris425

:bigeyes:


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

LOL ^^


----------



## talleyman01

thanks guys shes purdy cool


----------



## brutemike

My daughter and wife a few weeks ago down in wv.


----------



## lilbigtonka

O a ring had been on it since January our date is oct 12 right at a month away pretty much 


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

Nice. Our anniversary is oct 1st.


----------



## johnny_popo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Me and my other half. She means a lot to me. 


RACK DEEP BOYZ EXTREME ATV/SXS CLUB

"GO BIG OR GO HOME"


----------



## dodge2500

_*i have no pics at the time but crazy that one big ornge shirt lol just messen wit ya bro that was a fun day at colfax cant wait to get burtha back and make the ride at mud slide*_


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

dodge2500 said:


> _*i have no pics at the time but crazy that one big ornge shirt lol just messen wit ya bro that was a fun day at colfax cant wait to get burtha back and make the ride at mud slide*_


U ant the only one waiting for that phone call to go pick her up


RACK DEEP BOYZ EXTREME ATV/SXS CLUB

"GO BIG OR GO HOME"


----------



## Big D

Awww. Very sweet guys :kiss:


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

My other half 


RACK DEEP BOYZ EXTREME ATV/SXS CLUB

"GO BIG OR GO HOME"


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Which one lmao!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> My other half
> 
> 
> RACK DEEP BOYZ EXTREME ATV/SXS CLUB
> 
> "GO BIG OR GO HOME"













RACK DEEP BOYZ EXTREME ATV/SXS CLUB

"GO BIG OR GO HOME"


----------



## Polaris425

bump


----------



## dman66

Man I'm so jealous of these guys and their wives enjoying the out doors with them . I think I married Kim Kardashian and it sucks - not her - WINK WINK .


----------



## JPs300

My much better half of 6 years this Sept.


----------



## outskirtsdweller

The spousal unit of 27 years (yea, I'm old) doesn't care much for mud riding so she doesn't go with me much, but she is all in on the scenic rides. She loved riding the trails in Red River New Mexico. Can you tell she was the homecoming queen waaay back in 1982...still posing like a champ!! I am blessed with a good partner!


----------



## Oilfield1

*Heres mine after working in the yard all day*










*And one of us at the Old Opera House on Bourban Street*


----------



## Cameron

My better half.


----------

